# Winchester to London (well Croydon actually) - 28 March



## rb58 (8 Dec 2014)

Saturday, 28 March. Leaving Winchester station on the dot of 9.00am, and following a route something like this. Ride ends in Croydon, from where it's an easy ride back to London, or trains to lots of places. 

Quiet roads most of the way, although we will have a brief spell on the A25 before the delights of White Down. There'll be a brief stop at Bordon (either the small cafe we used the first time we did this ride, or Tesco if there's a lot of us) and we'll stop at Rykers (the biker cafe) at the bottom of Box Hill instead of the pub at Gomshall (should be quicker service).

The ride won't be at rocket pace, but we will want to keep it rolling so as to avoid the situation last time when we arrived a couple of hours late for lunch. So, suitable for those comfortable at around 14mph average.
There are about three trains leaving Waterloo within 20 minutes of each other that will get to Winchester in good time, or for those of a more adventurous disposition, there's the option of riding down (main roads, leaving HPC at around 2.00am).

Any interest?
Cheers

@Trickedem & @rb58


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Dec 2014)

Scallywag ride. I remember this when we bombed down from HPC at midnight, to arrive (sodden was it...or gomorrah) in the oven-like nirvana of MacDoDos. We returned to the station to pick up that lovely couple who were training to do their charity ride...she 'rashed' everything later that morning and I got on a train somewhere with Davy Walnuts, (it's ok - my therapist said it is safe to talk about it now) who had been poncing about the Surrey hills and met up with us...
I might do this if it's pacy enough.  

*Dan and...her name was a posh shampoo. (Don't anyone say Sylvie Krin either thank you)


----------



## Trickedem (8 Dec 2014)

And me. You forgot to mention the delightful A34/M3 roundabout. I think you managed to find the underpass last time! 
This is a delightful route. Going past watercress beds, Historical Selborne, steam railways, Oakenhanger early warning station, Hankley Common(used in the filming of 3 Bond movies) and much more. There's also a few hills, including the iconic Box Hill.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Dec 2014)

Chanelle Weller! Told you it is posh.
It was this sort of ride:





Pretty hard going by all accounts on that 2012 thread. I just kept wincing at Chanelle's arm. August's steamy sun.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Dec 2014)

Trickedem said:


> And me. You forgot to mention the delightful A34/M3 roundabout. I think you managed to find the underpass last time!
> This is a delightful route. Going past watercress beds, Historical Selborne, steam railways, Oakenhanger early warning station, Hankley Common(used in the filming of 3 Bond movies) and much more. There's also a few hills, including the iconic Box Hill.


PPete unlocked that one didn't he?


----------



## Trickedem (8 Dec 2014)

The first time we did the ride. I led the group around the roundabout. It was a little bit like throwing ants into a foodblender, miraculously we survived.
You can read about how nice it was on this thread
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/winchester-to-london-100mile-ride-2nd-july.75317/page-8


----------



## PpPete (8 Dec 2014)

Aperitif said:


> I just kept wincing at Chanelle's arm. August's steamy sun.


Wasn't pretty was it?



Aperitif said:


> PPete unlocked that one didn't he?


I've put the date in my diary in case you need a repeat performance.


----------



## rb58 (8 Dec 2014)

Aperitif said:


> Scallywag ride. I remember this when we bombed down from HPC at midnight, to arrive (sodden was it...or gomorrah) in the oven-like nirvana of MacDoDos. We returned to the station to pick up that lovely couple who were training to do their charity ride...she 'rashed' everything later that morning and I got on a train somewhere with Davy Walnuts, (it's ok - my therapist said it is safe to talk about it now) who had been poncing about the Surrey hills and met up with us...
> I might do this if it's pacy enough.
> 
> *Dan and...her name was a posh shampoo. (Don't anyone say Sylvie Krin either thank you)


Ah yes! Dan and Chanelle. I wonder if they made it all the way to Newcastle? I think that morning is the longest I've ever sat in a McDonalds. From memory we were there for hours and still didn't manage to dry out before the ride proper. It was a ride of attrition - by the time we got to the top of Boxhill there was only three of us left (me, @Eddie_C and another Dan). Then when I got to Croydon, I was alone. I shall try not to lose so many riders this time round. Be good to have you along Teef!


----------



## StuAff (8 Dec 2014)

Mark one was fun- apart from Whitedown. 
Isn't there going to be a night ride to Brighton rather earlier that morning though.....?


----------



## CharlieB (8 Dec 2014)

Aperitif said:


> Scallywag ride. I remember this when we bombed down from HPC at midnight, to arrive (sodden was it...or gomorrah) in the oven-like nirvana of MacDoDos. We returned to the station to pick up that lovely couple who were training to do their charity ride...she 'rashed' everything later that morning and I got on a train somewhere with Davy Walnuts, (it's ok - my therapist said it is safe to talk about it now) who had been poncing about the Surrey hills and met up with us...
> I might do this if it's pacy enough.
> 
> *Dan and...her name was a posh shampoo. (Don't anyone say Sylvie Krin either thank you)


Remember it well…

Count me in, please if I can work the logistics of Winch. at 9:00.


----------



## rb58 (8 Dec 2014)

StuAff said:


> Mark one was fun- apart from Whitedown.
> Isn't there going to be a night ride to Brighton rather earlier that morning though.....?


Good spot Stu. I'll confer with @redfalo to make sure the Brighton ride is going ahead, then post an update. I suppose we could always do London > Brighton > Winchester > London


----------



## redfalo (8 Dec 2014)

Yep, I still want to do the London to Brighton night ride on March 6.


----------



## rb58 (8 Dec 2014)

PLEASE NOTE - the date of this ride is now Saturday 28 March. I've edited the thread title and the first post.


----------



## CharlieB (8 Dec 2014)

rb58 said:


> Good spot Stu. I suppose we could always do London > Brighton > Winchester > London


Now there's an idea…


----------



## Aperitif (8 Dec 2014)

redfalo said:


> Yep, I still want to do the London to Brighton night ride on March 6.



Always the Germans...There's only one word for it "Rhubarb!" or should that be
Rhababerbarbarabarbarbarenbartbarbierbierbarbärbel...or something like that. It means going to a bar for a haircut in Brighton and ending up looking like people playing 'Follow my leider'.



(*It's OK Olaf - I mean 'your' language no harm - I was looking for the long word that describes a steam ship captain on the Danube, blowing his whistle etc.(not the one about the beef labelling supervision etc) I was chatting to a German teacher on Saturdag  )


----------



## lilolee (8 Dec 2014)

Shame, I'll be in Belgium that weekend. Have fun.


----------



## redfalo (8 Dec 2014)

Aperitif said:


> Always the Germans...There's only one word for it "Rhubarb!" or should that be
> Rhababerbarbarabarbarbarenbartbarbierbierbarbärbel...or something like that. It means going to a bar for a haircut in Brighton and ending up looking like people playing 'Follow my leider'.
> 
> 
> ...



No worries. The word you're looking for is Donaudampfschifffahrtselektrizitätenhauptbetriebswerkbauunterbeamtengesellschaft.


----------



## StuAff (8 Dec 2014)

redfalo said:


> No worries. The word you're looking for is Donaudampfschifffahrtselektrizitätenhauptbetriebswerkbauunterbeamtengesellschaft.


Probably a good score even in German language Scrabble...


----------



## Aperitif (9 Dec 2014)

redfalo said:


> No worries. The word you're looking for is Donaudampfschifffahrtselektrizitätenhauptbetriebswerkbauunterbeamtengesellschaft.


Yeah...I know

BecauseIspentagescopyingandpastinglotsofexamplesofwordsintonotepadsothatIcouldperusethemanddecideiflifewasworthlivingornot...
Ich liebe Deutsche...well, Aldi anyway. Is there one in Winchester? Yes!


----------



## mikeee (9 Dec 2014)

Hello everyone,
I need to get back on the scene daan sarf and this ride sounds ideal, I shall pootle down to London or Winchester or Brighton or wherever and cobble together a plan!
Hull London Brighton Winchester London Hull??


----------



## ttcycle (10 Dec 2014)

mikeee said:


> Hello everyone,
> I need to get back on the scene daan sarf and this ride sounds ideal, I shall pootle down to London or Winchester or Brighton or wherever and cobble together a plan!
> Hull London Brighton Winchester London Hull??


Like the old days. 

I'll figure out if I'm speedy enough for this in the coming months as I'm a maybe. Can always combine it with a trip to see my brother in *shudder* Basingstoke and get the train to Winchester in the morning.


----------



## rb58 (11 Dec 2014)

ttcycle said:


> I'll figure out if I'm speedy enough for this in the coming months as I'm a maybe.


You'll be fine. Easily.


----------



## Bollo (11 Dec 2014)

I'm up for a drop of this. 9:00am at Winch station means a depart of 8:58am for me .


Aperitif said:


> ..well, Aldi anyway. Is there one in Winchester? Yes!


Next to the Waitrose dear chap. As it should be.


----------



## StuAff (11 Dec 2014)

mikeee said:


> Hello everyone,
> I need to get back on the scene daan sarf and this ride sounds ideal, I shall pootle down to London or Winchester or Brighton or wherever and cobble together a plan!
> Hull London Brighton Winchester London Hull??


Brighton would be slightly out of the way Mike (unless you fancy making it a DIY 1000km....)..


----------



## StuAff (11 Dec 2014)

ttcycle said:


> Like the old days.
> 
> I'll figure out if I'm speedy enough for this in the coming months as I'm a maybe. Can always combine it with a trip to see my brother in *shudder* Basingstoke and get the train to Winchester in the morning.


As Ross said, you'll be fine. Wishing to avoid Amazingstoke is of course perfectly natural (I usually do!).


----------



## gbs (12 Dec 2014)

I will watch this space. I might ride down on the previous day or o/night if the numbers (or rain drops) are not large.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Dec 2014)

Bollo said:


> I'm up for a drop of this. 9:00am at Winch station means a depart of 8:58am for me .
> 
> Next to the Waitrose dear chap. As it should be.


No, no - stay put. The night time sweaties can come to yours to get fed, dry and warm..as it's so close...
Do you know Clifton Rd, Paul?


----------



## Bollo (12 Dec 2014)

Aperitif said:


> No, no - stay put. The night time sweaties can come to yours to get fed, dry and warm..as it's so close...


It's close, but suddenly very difficult to find. Seriously, if anyone needs a cup of tea or somewhere to park themselves for an hour or two then I'm happy to host. I also know a decent but small cafe (here) a few minutes from the station that opens at 7:30. I can check with them about hosting a group of smelly-@rsed cyclists and I might pop down there myself for second breakfast.



Aperitif said:


> Do you know Clifton Rd, Paul?


Sure do. If this is a lead-in to some tale of debauchery then lets hear it.......


----------



## Aperitif (12 Dec 2014)

Ex lives there, and will be the Christmas residence for son, that's all. I'll tell him to grab you for a pint.
Qualification for breakfast venue so often depends on the quality of the glove drier, sock drier, bibshort blower  hand drier in situ...but any café might be better than a Mcdodopolis.


----------



## Gordon P (13 Dec 2014)

I've just seen this - daft to have missed the oppo last night to discuss it with the perpetrators - but definitely interested. Seems some way off but please keep me on the list as interested.


----------



## PpPete (14 Dec 2014)

PpPete said:


> I've put the date in my diary in case you need a repeat performance.


The new date doesn't work for me.

Still the roundabout is easy - when you know how:
At the first roundabout (after Shell garage) go right - as if you were going into Tesco car park.
On the exit of the roundabout there is a dropped kerb on your left. 
Use that to get on the pavement and reverse your course - so now heading back towards the roundabout, (but as if you were going to take it anticlockwise)
Stay on the pavement as it curves round heading for the next roundabout (the big A34/M3 one) .... and then all becomes clear with the underpasses.
http://goo.gl/maps/ffdd1


----------



## Bollo (14 Dec 2014)

PpPete said:


> The new date doesn't work for me.
> 
> Still the roundabout is easy - when you know how:
> At the first roundabout (after Shell garage) go right - as if you were going into Tesco car park.
> ...


S'ok Pete. The underpass used to be part of my commute. I'll see them past the syringes and bottles of truckers' tizer.


----------



## Bollo (14 Dec 2014)

Aperitif said:


> No, no - stay put. The night time sweaties can come to yours to get fed, dry and warm..as it's so close...
> Do you know Clifton Rd, Paul?





Aperitif said:


> Ex lives there, and will be the Christmas residence for son, that's all.


Just remembered there's a convent on Clifton Rd. You didn't drive the poor woman into the arms of Rome, did you?


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2014)

Bollo said:


> Just remembered there's a convent on Clifton Rd. You didn't drive the poor woman into the arms of Rome, did you?


Tsk. Probably. Well, roam...although I didn't know she had so many disciples until I had cast myself onto the road in despair...then I thought 'Wow!' So many of my 'friends' were keen to 'rescue her' from the arms of Hades..and I never knew. Those were the days. I never got cross. And the Bible? I'll pulp it.


----------



## gbs (16 Feb 2015)

gbs said:


> I will watch this space. I might ride down on the previous day or o/night if the numbers (or rain drops) are not large.


Sorry to say but I am now conflicted and have to be elsewhere that day.


----------



## AKA Bob (16 Feb 2015)

Interested but need to check my work diary first.....


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2015)

Forgot about this ride..
Still up for it.
What time is the kick off from Winchester as will be getting the train down,


----------



## topcat1 (16 Feb 2015)

what's the distance/


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2015)

topcat1 said:


> what's the distance/




*HERE*


----------



## sagefly (16 Feb 2015)

I'd like to have a crack at this one too, train on Saturday morning from London.


----------



## rb58 (17 Feb 2015)

Departure from Winchester station will be 9.00am. Unfortunately though, it looks I will have to change the date as I may be out of the country that week. I'll update this thread and the title in the next few days.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Mar 2015)

Wahay... @rb58 said that this ride is still on... so BUMP!!!

Who's in?


----------



## rb58 (1 Mar 2015)

As Ian says, the date of this is now confirmed. 

This is the list of people who registered an interest up thread. 

@Trickedem
@ianrauk 
@Aperitif 
@CharlieB 
@mikeee 
@ttcycle 
@Bollo 
@StuAff 
@Gordon P 
@AKA Bob 
@sagefly 

I'll review and refine the route over the next few days and post it shortly, but the plan is still to leave Winchester station at 9.00am.

Let me know if you're all still in. And I've not ruled out riding down overnight if anyone else is interested - although we'd probably not leave HPC until 2.00am at the earliest.


----------



## Mark Grant (1 Mar 2015)

I'm a possible.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Mar 2015)

Toying with the cycle down over night thingy


----------



## rb58 (1 Mar 2015)

Seems train tickets to Winchester have sky-rocketed since last time. Group save might be an option for those not wanting to ride down


----------



## StuAff (1 Mar 2015)

Still in. Will probably ride up (rather than down) and turn off for home rather than ride all the way to the smoke.


----------



## Bollo (1 Mar 2015)

I'm also still in.


----------



## Trickedem (1 Mar 2015)

Tickets were expensive before. Group save is definitely required.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Mar 2015)

I'm unlikely, Ross...my left hand is still intermittently excruciatingly painful - couldn't even ride last week. Driving me mad, this lack of strength and control...


----------



## ianrauk (1 Mar 2015)

Sorry to hear that 'teef


----------



## Bollo (1 Mar 2015)

Aperitif said:


> I'm unlikely, Ross...my left hand is still intermittently excruciatingly painful - couldn't even ride last week. Driving me mad, this lack of strength and control...


Get a grip, 'Teef! Cross fingers that it's better in time.


----------



## StuAff (1 Mar 2015)

GWS Teef.


----------



## CharlieB (2 Mar 2015)

So sorry, all. I'm out - I'm away in Geordieland for a long weekend. It can up after I posted interest way back in December.
@Aperitif - GWS!


----------



## rb58 (2 Mar 2015)

Aperitif said:


> I'm unlikely, Ross...my left hand is still intermittently excruciatingly painful - couldn't even ride last week. Driving me mad, this lack of strength and control...


That's shame 'Teef. Be good to ride with again soon though....


----------



## AKA Bob (2 Mar 2015)

Rachel S and myself plan to join you. It is doubtful if we will stay with you all the way and will probably turn left when we reach Munstead Heath Road and head for Berkshire and home once we cycled pass my childhood home and centre of operations for my first cycling adventures..


----------



## rb58 (9 Mar 2015)

A little bump.
@Trickedem
@ianrauk 
@mikeee 
@ttcycle 
@Bollo 
@StuAff - some of the way
@Gordon P 
@AKA Bob & Rachel S
@sagefly
@Mark Grant

I will most likely cycle down overnight, via a fairly direct route. Leaving HPC at 2.00am, with a short stop at a 24 hour petrol station (I think we stopped at the BP/M&S place on the A30 in Bagshot last time). That will get us to Winchester at around 7.30am, even allowing for mechanicals and a stop. The route is 65 miles, something like this, although I do need to check it, so all suggestions welcome. That's enough time for some McPorridge before starting the ride proper at 9.00am.

The ride back will leave Winchester station taking this route. First stop will be at the Greco Grill (mile 28), then Rykas Cafe (mile 61 1/2) to re-fuel before Boxhill. From there we'll go on to East Croydon station where the ride will end. 78 miles total. Depending on how we're doing for time and how people are feeling, we may skip Whitedown and take the more direct (and busier) A25 via Dorking to Boxhill, but that will be decided on the day.


----------



## Mark Grant (9 Mar 2015)

If I was cycling that way I'd turn right over Staines Bridge and follow the A308 and A 30 up Egham hill instead of meandering through Egham.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Mar 2015)

I think I took it along the by-pass for a 'warm up' leg stretcher last time  - Staines upon Thames is susceptible to the staggering classes early on a Saturday. And DavyW look-a-likes, so watch out.


----------



## Bollo (9 Mar 2015)

I'm all excited now. I've never been to Croydon, is it as beautiful as they say?


----------



## goody (9 Mar 2015)

No.


----------



## rb58 (9 Mar 2015)

Bollo said:


> I'm all excited now. I've never been to Croydon, is it as beautiful as they say?


More beautiful. It's a destination of dreams.


----------



## theclaud (9 Mar 2015)

Bollo said:


> I'm all excited now. I've never been to Croydon, is it as beautiful as they say?





rb58 said:


> More beautiful. It's a destination of dreams.



Has anyone mentioned the crocuses yet?


----------



## mikeee (18 Mar 2015)

After the disappointment and letting all my lovely darn sarf riding buddies down on the Brighton ride I feel I need to make ammends and journey down for this.
Never been to Winchester but I believe its very nice
Need to ride up Box Hill (have definately heard it mentioned in cycling circles before!!)
Been through Croydon on a train
Gutted for Teef, hope your on the mend soon.


----------



## Bollo (18 Mar 2015)

mikeee said:


> Never been to Winchester but I believe its very nice


It is on the whole, although the area around the station and the planned route out of town are not on the tourist trail. They've also just put a mahoosive scaffold roof on the cathedral while they fix the lead, which is a shame.

Anybody fancy a short loop around the sights and prettier parts of the city before the ride proper starts, I can run a flat 20 minute loop that would have us back at the station in time for kick-off.


----------



## rb58 (21 Mar 2015)

Just a little bump for this. Could those of you who are definitely coming along ping me a PM with your mobile number in case ipof last minute change of plans. I'll then reply with mine.

I'll post the final routes (there and back) mid-week and will ring both cafe stops to check they'll be open. For anyone who wants to ride down to Winchester with me, the plan is still to leave HPC at 2.00am. The ride proper will leave Winchester station at 9.00am. And don't forget, the ride ends at Croydon, not Central London, although it's an easy (15 mile) ride back to the centre of town or a short train ride.

Cheers
Ross


----------



## StuAff (21 Mar 2015)

rb58 said:


> Just a little bump for this. Could those of you who are definitely coming along ping me a PM with your mobile number in case ipof last minute change of plans. I'll then reply with mine.
> 
> I'll post the final routes (there and back) mid-week and will ring both cafe stops to check they'll be open. For anyone who wants to ride down to Winchester with me, the plan is still to leave HPC at 2.00am. The ride proper will leave Winchester station at 9.00am. And don't forget, the ride ends at Croydon, not Central London, although it's an easy (15 mile) ride back to the centre of town or a short train ride.
> 
> ...


You have PM.


----------



## sagefly (21 Mar 2015)

Pm sent, see you on Saturday


----------



## mikeee (21 Mar 2015)

Advice, help needed please!
Planning to drive down to London, Croydon Friday night for the 2am HPC depart, any ideas n suitable (read cheap!!!) car parking? 
Many thanks.......


----------



## ttcycle (21 Mar 2015)

Sorry Ross, not able to ride this as been off the bike for ages. Hope it's a good 'un.


----------



## StuAff (21 Mar 2015)

Early weather forecasts indicate it's likely to be dry but very blowy (about 20 mph according to both the Beeb and the Norwegians)- vaguely like a tailwind for the main ride and London-Winchester (shifting direction during the morning) but looking more like a crosswind should I ride up. Might opt to let the train take the strain for that first part and I'll have to weigh up return options, crosswind would be nasty.


----------



## rb58 (22 Mar 2015)

ttcycle said:


> Sorry Ross, not able to ride this as been off the bike for ages. Hope it's a good 'un.


No worries TT. Sunday London ride soon though, eh?


----------



## sagefly (23 Mar 2015)

Any Londoners interested in group save from Waterloo to Winchester on Saturday morning for this ride?


----------



## Eddie_C (23 Mar 2015)

Ross
I'd like to join you on the ride down (0200 from HPC) - chance for a belated Mothers' Day visit!
Eddie


----------



## Bollo (24 Mar 2015)

I might have to pass a late fitness test to make this as I've caught a foul cold off the Doris. I should be alright for Saturday but will have to play it careful. I'll text Friday afternoon/evening if I'm going to be a no-show. Daffodils!


----------



## rb58 (24 Mar 2015)

The weather forecast looks as favourable as it can be for this time of year. A slight headwind for the ride down, then a strengthening tailwind for the Winchester to Croydon leg. Not too cold, but we may get damp towards the end of the ride.
Here's the final route for the London to Winchester leg. It's pretty direct but was very straightforward last time we did this. We'll be stopping at the same BP/M&S 24 hour petrol station as we used previously (A30 Bagshot at mile 27) and breakfasting in Winchester McDonalds.

This is the final route for the Winchester to Croydon leg. We'll be stopping briefly at the Greco Grill in Borden (mile 28), then Rykas Cafe before Boxhill at mile 61. We may decide not to go up Whitedown/Ranmore and stay on the A25 to Dorking, but we can agree on the day. 

Confirmed runners and riders are:
@rb58 (out and back)
@mikeee (out and back)
@Bollo (back, if his cold gets better)
@StuAff - some of the way back
@Eddie_C (there only)
@sagefly (back)
@Mark Grant (back, tbc)
@martint235 (there and back)

Any other takers?
@Trickedem
@Gordon P
@AKA Bob & Rachel S

See you Saturday.


----------



## Trickedem (24 Mar 2015)

Can't make it for the ride down, but I am taking a new mortgage out and will come down on the train in the morning!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Mar 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Can't make it for the ride down, but I am taking a new mortgage out and will come down on the train in the morning!




How many does one need for a groupsave?


----------



## Trickedem (24 Mar 2015)

It's a minimum of 3, but better with 4. I have got a network railcard, so it may not be as bad as originally thought. Anyone else going down from London?


----------



## rb58 (24 Mar 2015)

Trickedem said:


> It's a minimum of 3, but better with 4. I have got a network railcard, so it may not be as bad as originally thought. Anyone else going down from London?


@sagefly was looking for a train partner up thread.


----------



## Mark Grant (24 Mar 2015)

I'm intending to attend.
I'll get the train from Walton on Thames.


----------



## sagefly (24 Mar 2015)

Guys I'm there you need 3 or 4 for a group save deal. Makes sense to go for the savings


----------



## sagefly (24 Mar 2015)

The 7:35 from Waterloo gets into Winchester 8:37, does that sound a plan? Meet at Waterloo under the clock at 7:00.


----------



## sagefly (24 Mar 2015)

As a teaser I'll bring licorice allsorts Trickldem?


----------



## Trickedem (25 Mar 2015)

Im arriving at Waterloo East at 7.09, so will be under the clock at 7.15. Are there only 2 of us on the train? I've got a network card, so we can get a ticket for £22.60 each


----------



## sagefly (25 Mar 2015)

I "may" have a friend coming but fully expect him to cry off, 7:15 is a deal, Is Ianruk training down too?


----------



## Trickedem (25 Mar 2015)

I think @ianrauk can't make it unfortunately


----------



## Gordon P (25 Mar 2015)

Regrettably I shall be sitting this one out too


----------



## sagefly (25 Mar 2015)

Bring the railcard @trickdem!!


----------



## StuAff (25 Mar 2015)

Hopefully the yr.no forecast proves more accurate than the Beeb one- which looks pretty nasty, frankly.


----------



## Bollo (26 Mar 2015)

StuAff said:


> Hopefully the yr.no forecast proves more accurate than the Beeb one- which looks pretty nasty, frankly.


I swear I'm like bloody Jonah with the weather. Remember stage 5 of last year's tour? Guess who'd ridden there?


----------



## rb58 (26 Mar 2015)

Met office says it'll possibly be mildly moist, but with a strong tail wind and not cold. It'll be fine.


----------



## Bollo (26 Mar 2015)

I've just had a half hour on the rollers and I think I'll be ok, so I'll be there for the depart on Saturday. If I'm feeling rough on the ride I'll split at Bighton and let the wind blow me to 'mazingstoke. See y'all.


----------



## StuAff (26 Mar 2015)

Bighton breezy?


----------



## Trickedem (26 Mar 2015)

I thinking of attaching a sail so I don't need to pedal! 
@rb58 how far is it from Croydon back to Bexley, I might tag along with you if that is ok, because the Victoria line trains from Bromley are stopping at Meopham


----------



## StuAff (26 Mar 2015)

It was windy enough today- and I was on the 125cc....


----------



## rb58 (27 Mar 2015)

Trickedem said:


> I thinking of attaching a sail so I don't need to pedal!
> @rb58 how far is it from Croydon back to Bexley, I might tag along with you if that is ok, because the Victoria line trains from Bromley are stopping at Meopham


About 13 miles, with a couple of climbs, although you'll miss the worst one if you're jumping a train from Bromley.


----------



## rb58 (27 Mar 2015)

The weather forecast has worsened, and we are going to get wet. Maybe very wet in parts. Or we might be lucky. 

On the up side, the tail wind for the return leg has strengthened, and we should be in Winchester before the wind picks up too much for those doing the outbound leg.

To confirm, @Eddie_C , @mikeee and I will be leaving HPC at 2.00am. Earlier if we're all assembled, so if you plan to join us, you'd better let me know.

Then @mikeee ,@Bollo , @StuAff , @sagefly ,@Mark Grant , @Trickedem and I will be leaving Winchester station at 9.00 prompt. 

If any if you arrive in Winchester early, the overnighters will be in McDonalds.

It would make sense for some of you to have the route on your Garmin in case of issues on the outbound leg.

See you tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Bollo (27 Mar 2015)

StuAff said:


> Bighton breezy?


Aperitif is away.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Mar 2015)

Bollo said:


> Aperitif is away.


He's here, say.
I didn't go to bed until 4am, as I had a terrible dose of work, and would probably be too sleepy for playing bikes. As you intrepids lance upwards toward Croydonia, I will be hoping for dry skies for all. (As I have two nice tickets for Saracens v Harlequins at Wembley) 
If it's the same route back as last time, watch out for the skiddy right-hander through the trees, near the Church where....damn, forgotten her name again...hair shampoo er...Silvikrin?....Weller...ah...help! scraped the skin from her body on the tarmac...ah..Chantal? Sorry...(It isn't Chantal, as the only Chantal I know is Chantal Cuer...and..etc) HELP!
Safe ride everyone. *GO SEVERAL!*


----------



## StuAff (27 Mar 2015)

rb58 said:


> The weather forecast has worsened, and we are going to get wet. Maybe very wet in parts. Or we might be lucky.
> 
> On the up side, the tail wind for the return leg has strengthened, and we should be in Winchester before the wind picks up too much for those doing the outbound leg.
> 
> ...


Route is on my 705, and I've just set up a track for my intended ride there. Via St George's Street (I assume it's that branch of the golden arches?) in case I'm early. I have the alarm set for six, intend to be on the road by seven (almost certainly a bit earlier). That way if I decide I need to head to a near(ish) station I'll have time to make it (and probably join you in McDs), if I keep riding I should be on time. Early forecast for me is a bit blowy, but more of a crosswind and not as strong as the winds later on. As for my return home, I'll play it by ear. I'd like to get a second ton for the month in, but for riding south-west that wind's going to be right in my face, and strengthening. I'll probably settle for leaving you at Rykas and making my way to Dorking from where I can train home via Horsham.


----------



## Trickedem (27 Mar 2015)

@rb58 I may be carrying onto Dartford then catching the train from there. The alternative will be riding from Meopham, I'll decide tomorrow


----------



## Aperitif (27 Mar 2015)

Chanelle!  and Dan. 
At the start of this thread I posted the same...the name still hasn't stuck, sigh...
but, be careful, all the same.


----------



## rb58 (27 Mar 2015)

Thanks Teef. Will watch out for it. And for bits of Chanelle!


----------



## mikeee (27 Mar 2015)

mikeee currently in North Yorkshire but starting the long journey darn sarf!!!
Will be at HPC for 2am.
See you all soon


----------



## mikeee (27 Mar 2015)

Many apologies for this late message, unforeseen travel delays earlier this evening have left me with an impossible timescale to make it down in time for the departure tonight. Sorry again about this.
Mike


----------



## rb58 (27 Mar 2015)

No worries Mike. Next time.


----------



## Mark Grant (27 Mar 2015)

I'm afraid I am going to have to duck out. Pressure of work.
I have a rush job for a regular client.
The joys of self employment.


----------



## rb58 (27 Mar 2015)

Hard luck Mark. Next time mate.


----------



## Mark Grant (27 Mar 2015)

rb58 said:


> Hard luck Mark. Next time mate.


I was looking forward to it.


----------



## Bollo (27 Mar 2015)

Mrs Dr Bollo has a hair appointment at 8:45, so if I can get my arse into gear I'll trundle down with her and meet you in Maccie D's around 8:30ish. If not, see you at the station at 9. Have a good ride down all.


----------



## Trickedem (28 Mar 2015)

sagefly said:


> I "may" have a friend coming but fully expect him to cry off, 7:15 is a deal, Is Ianruk training down too?


That was going so well, until @sagefly got booted off the train by an officious guard. Hope you're on the next train.


----------



## Bollo (28 Mar 2015)

Trickedem said:


> That was going so well, until @sagefly got booted off the train by an officious guard. Hope you're on the next train.


Boo! I commuted on that line for years and never had a problem with a bike. what was the issue?


----------



## rb58 (28 Mar 2015)

Bollo said:


> what was the issue?


Too many bikes. 

Note to self. Next time you ride down from London to Winchester for a 9.00 start, leave at 3am,
not 2.00am. Winchester McDonalds is a weird place at 7.00am on a Saturday.


----------



## Bollo (28 Mar 2015)

Thanks to Ross for organising this and Tim for the two-up roll into Croydon. It's always good to put faces to names and makes me realise I should make more of an effort to get out on forum rides occasionally.

The ride itself was lovely, with plenty of variation and better weather than promised by the Beeb. Highlights for me were popping my White Down and Boxhill cherries (well and truly splattered in the case of White Down). Also, chapeaux to the drivers of Surrey. Some of you are world-class front-bottoms.


----------



## Eddie_C (28 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the ride down, Ross.


----------



## rb58 (29 Mar 2015)

That was fun. Two of us left HPC at 2.00am and successfully got every red traffic light between there and Hammersmith, before finding the flyover closed and having to take a diversion through the side streets - streets @Eddie_C knew well, so no real delay. Uneventful progress to the 24-hour M&S at Bagshot for a quick pit stop. We were on the direct A30 route and after a while realised the M3 must be closed as there was certainly more traffic than we expected, but not bad. Basingstoke came and Eddie decided to jump the train as he was suffering from lack of match fitness due to a non-cycling injury (that'll teach you to go ice skating!). But not before an encounter with a handsome barn owl - the second in two weeks for me.

The final leg to Winchester was uneventful, zero traffic, although I got soaked in a cloud burst and the headwind picked up, but I was in McDonalds just after 7.00 - about an hour early - for breakfast. 

@Bollo joined me, then @StuAff and we picked up @Trickedem, @sagefly and his mate at the station before negotiating the motorway underpass first time and onto the lanes. It's a splendid route. Rolling, but nothing fierce, through the best Hampshire countryside. Past the watercress fields, the steam railway, the early warning system, and the money houses, we were pushed along by a nice tailwind, picking up breakfast in Borden, then on into the Surrey Hills. I was starting to tire - on reflection a Bagel and a bacon sandwich was probably not adequate fuel to get me over the hundred mile mark, although I have eaten all the pies so had plenty in reserve. A couple of navigation errors got us to Whitedown via a slightly different, but probably nicer way. And then we went up. The 18% came and went, probably surprising a couple of the group, and before we knew it we were in Dorking. I was over 140 miles at this point so decided the train was the better option. Paul and Tim headed on to Rykas, Box Hill and Croydon. I hope Croydon didn't disappoint @Bollo .

Good riding with you all - see you out on the road! And yes, Paul, you need to get out with us some more.


----------



## Trickedem (29 Mar 2015)

Thanks everyone for a great ride. The sun even came out briefly. A25 was murderous and WhiteDown was as tough as ever.





OakenHanger Early Warning Station





Our Ride leader @rb58 cresting White Down


----------



## sagefly (29 Mar 2015)

Thanks to everyone for a great day out, it served to underline how far out of nick I am! 

Pedalling up Whitedown, all the way and in one go, is on the list now.

Really lovely countryside, and envy inspiring houses.

Thanks for organising the ride Ross


----------



## Trickedem (29 Mar 2015)

sagefly said:


> Pedalling up Whitedown, all the way and in one go, is on the list now.


I can post the photo of your climb yesterday it it helps to motivate!


----------



## rb58 (29 Mar 2015)

If you look very carefully at the picture above of me coming up Whitedown you'll notice I am, in fact, going backwards. Nice industrial units Tim


----------



## StuAff (29 Mar 2015)

rb58 said:


> If you look very carefully at the picture above of me coming up Whitedown you'll notice I am, in fact, going backwards. *Nice industrial units *Tim


That's no way to talk about cyclists


----------



## StuAff (29 Mar 2015)

That was a corker, a very slight tinge of regret at falling 13 miles short of a century excepted- I'd have done that if I rode all the way but travelling as far as East Croydon would have extended my journey time back south, and heading on to Guildford (say), let alone riding home, would have been grim indeed. The hoped-for tailwind for the ride east might not have materialised but the headwind certainly would have!

Ride up to Winchester proved straightforward and speedy enough. I was on my way at 6.40, and pleasantly surprised myself by easily riding up Southwick Hill Road, a climb I had avoided for years (once I got the front shifted down to the little ring, that is). I'll be human-powered riding that more frequently in future- that, and the first stretch of yesterday's ride, is now on my (scooter) commute to Southampton. A brief pause when the Garmin decided to shut itself down- an opportunity for a drink and thankfully not repeated- and later on, that old GPS favourite, trying to send the rider down an entirely non-existant path. Instead, I opted to follow the signs marked 'Winchester', and for some reason that seemed to work out well. I made it into the city at about 8.30, 14 mph average, and time enough to join @rb58 and @Bollo at McDonalds for a cup of tea before we made our way over to the station. Once we'd negotiated the exit from Winchester (if you're not careful, considerably easier said than done), much of that first stretch was familiar- roads I'd ridden on, junctions I'd crossed. Can't say I much liked the stretches of singletrack with piles of gravel in the middle, but nothing too bad, and the countryside in this part of the world certainly compensates.

Nice to visit the Greco Grill at Bordon again- a thoroughly unreconstructed old-school caf, and all the better for it. Bacon sandwich and a mug of tea just what was required with fifty miles (for me at least) on the clock. It started raining as we were preparing to leave, and promptly stopped again, which was annoying. On we went into Surrey, across the A3100 at Godalming (don't know that road much, lol) and, on account of the time, an extra stop at Bramley to refuel before Whitedown. I didn't bother even trying to climb it, remember my failure from last time all too well, decided to save energy and walk it instead. Some git seemed to be doing repeats of it. One rolling descent later and Team Trains was bidding farewell to Tim and Paul and heading into Dorking, where I promptly lost the other three, though I made my way to the station just fine. 87 miles on the clock and not long to wait for my train south to Horsham where I could change for a Pompey service. 

Thanks one and all, and congratulations Ross for a great job and a fourth ton of the month.


----------



## sagefly (30 Mar 2015)

Trickedem said:


> I can post the photo of your climb yesterday it it helps to motivate!


Go for it! Inspiration for all!


----------



## Trickedem (30 Mar 2015)

The walk of White Down. No shame in this, it is a beast of a hill.


----------

